# mahal kita



## Adamsbe4

I am new and don't understand this language.
I have a male friend who has begun to use the term "mahal kita" when signing off email or instant messaging.
This is always done after I have closed communication so I don't have opportunity to ask about it.
What does this mean and why would he wait until I'm unable to question or respond?


----------



## rempress

It means "I Love You"


----------



## Adamsbe4

Now I am confused....why say this upon exiting giving no chance to respond? Perhaps it's just something to say meaning a strong like and not really love as between man and woman.
I have used this I'm closing to him
 (written)...to which he has written back......Mahal din Kita ?


----------



## maelv

Hi, "Mahal din kita" means i love you too.
I dont think its used for a strong like but I know only very basic tagalog.

My GF uses also "Iniibig kita".


----------



## Adamsbe4

Thank you for response. Does iniibig kita have same meaning as mahal kita?


----------



## DotterKat

Additional discussion about _mahal kita _can be found here.


----------

